# All-in-one website for checking global markets?



## shyguy (31 January 2011)

Is there a good all in one website to check what is happening in the world and the effects that it can have on the ASX.

im new to the game and am really only watching the local ASX at the moment but realise i still need to get more up to date with what is happening globally to help forecast what will happen locally...


----------



## professor_frink (31 January 2011)

here's one that should be helpful:


http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/Favorites.CServlet?obj=msummary&cmd=show&disp=SXA


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 January 2011)

Google Finance

Yahoo Finance


----------



## sinner (31 January 2011)

shyguy said:


> Is there a good all in one website to check what is happening in the world and the effects that it can have on the ASX.
> 
> im new to the game and am really only watching the local ASX at the moment but realise i still need to get more up to date with what is happening globally to help forecast what will happen locally...




These days I like the futures board at finviz.com

http://finviz.com/futures.ashx

One quick check in the morning I know everything I need to know in under 30 seconds.


----------



## WaveSurfer (31 January 2011)

sinner said:


> These days I like the futures board at finviz.com
> 
> http://finviz.com/futures.ashx
> 
> One quick check in the morning I know everything I need to know in under 30 seconds.




Nice one sinner, thanks for that.


----------



## Junior (31 January 2011)

shyguy said:


> Is there a good all in one website to check what is happening in the world and the effects that it can have on the ASX.
> 
> im new to the game and am really only watching the local ASX at the moment but realise i still need to get more up to date with what is happening globally to help forecast what will happen locally...




Bloomberg is a good one.


----------



## ginar (31 January 2011)

shyguy said:


> Is there a good all in one website to check what is happening in the world and the effects that it can have on the ASX.
> 
> im new to the game and am really only watching the local ASX at the moment but realise i still need to get more up to date with what is happening globally to help forecast what will happen locally...







http://www.liveindices.com/


----------



## skc (31 January 2011)

WaveSurfer said:


> Nice one sinner, thanks for that.




Second that... If they can have spot coal and iron ore + the vix and bdi that would be perfect.

OTOH they do have the price of orange juice  Had no idea that's a futures contract!


----------



## sammy84 (31 January 2011)

skc said:


> OTOH they do have the price of orange juice  Had no idea that's a futures contract!




Haven't you seen trading places? Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroid made a fortune in frozen concentrated orange juice futures.


----------



## skc (31 January 2011)

sammy84 said:


> Haven't you seen trading places? Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroid made a fortune in frozen concentrated orange juice futures.




Might have to get that video out.

It's amazing that when you sit down for breakfast every day you are facing so many futures contracts.

OJ
Coffee
Corn
Pork Belly
Cocoa
Oats
Soy Bean
Sugar

Now surely there is an arbitrage opportunity between the futures market and your local breakfast place


----------



## robusta (31 January 2011)

I normally look at Reuters

http://www.reuters.com/assets/curtainMainContentLoader?view=RSM-US-Curtain-MainContent-Markets


----------

